# Peruvian Potato Salad



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

8 oz muenster cheese grated
4 hard boiled egg yolks
2 seeded miled green chili peppers dice
1 tbslp chili powder
1/4 cup olive oil
1 cup heavy cream
1 tbslp lemon juice
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
salt and pepper to taste
2 lbs of potatoes peeled
bibb lettuce leaves
3 hard boiled eggs quartered
6 black olives or pimento stuffed olives

Combine cheese, egg yolks and chilies in a bowl and mix with a wooden spoon. Gradually add the oil, cream and lemon juice while mixing constantly. Add salt and pepper to taste and blend thoroughly. Adjust seasonings. Arange potatoes on seerving platter and top with the cheese sauce and garish with the lettuce leaves, eggs and olives. Serve at room temp or chilled.


----------

